# Premier equine magnetic boot wraps?? Experiences??



## Hels_Bells (8 August 2011)

I'm considering getting some of these as Remy has developed windgalls earlier this year and from what I was reading in an earlier post they (or similar products) sound like they may help.

However, while not vastly expensive, they are an outlay I could probably do without on our student budget (even with  the current Facebook offer on on PE stuff) so just wanted to get a bit of a product review to see if others think they really make a difference before I shell out


----------



## Emma S (8 August 2011)

A GP dressage yard I used to work at put these on every horse over night, not sure what they did to help though. 

I just used Thermatex leg wrap on my big lad to help his legs stay down over night


----------



## doratheexplorer (8 August 2011)

I bought a pair last night to see if they will help with Bs windgals, so when they arrive I can let you know!

Go on, you know you want to buy them....


----------



## chels (8 August 2011)

Love mine! So does my big guy, he's a bit prone to windgalls when the going is firm, thse bring his legs right down


----------



## squiz22 (8 August 2011)

I actually won a pair of these on facebook! Mine has windgalls and he events etc so his legs do puff up every so often. 

How long do people use them for? I can't remember exactly but when reading about them I didn't think you could leave them on that long?


----------



## Thistle (8 August 2011)

I think PE say to use them for 4 hours


----------



## squiz22 (8 August 2011)

Thistle said:



			I think PE say to use them for 4 hours
		
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Hels_Bells (8 August 2011)

squiz22 said:



			Thanks 

Click to expand...

Having read ALL the gumph on these on the PE website I think it says you can build up to use them for 4 hours but after that you can also build up to longer than that, but over 12 hours is not recommended.


----------



## Thistle (8 August 2011)

Hels_Bells said:



			Having read ALL the gumph on these on the PE website I think it says you can build up to use them for 4 hours but after that you can also build up to longer than that, but over 12 hours is not recommended.
		
Click to expand...

From the PE site

use half an hour to one hour per day for the first week and gradually build up to a maximum of 4 hours per day for optimum treatment. Can be used for longer periods if so desired but we do recommend that boots are not left on longer than 12 hours


I read that as 4 hours for max benefit. You won't do any harm leaving them longer but do not leave them more than 12 hours.

Personally I wouldn't want to leave them on overnight every night as I don't like to overheat my horses legs. I have left them overnight occasionally when a horse has been sore or stiff.


----------



## Sportznight (8 August 2011)

I spoke to them about them and was told that for what I needed them for, they would be fine to leave on overnight, but not for more than 12hrs (not that I'd leave them on for that length of time anyway).  I needed them for a fractured splint bone.


----------



## Pasha (8 August 2011)

I have the Veredus Magnetik Wraps and brought the PE ones as a second pair, but I didn't like them as the magnets are too close to the skin (in the actual padding) rather than the neoprene bit like with the Veredus, so they made his leg sweat! The magnets also bent and I worried they would dig in as there was only a thin lining between them and their skin.

Just my opinion - I love PE and rate of of their other products highly 

P.S. I did leave mine on overnight with no probs other than sweaty legs... they did work in bringing the swelling down!


----------

